

Google to start selling digital books - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/04/technology/google_books/index.htm

======
tjpick
> would not let users download books at all; rather, they would only be
> available exclusively on a Web browser

well that's just pants. There's a load of places I'd take an ebook reader that
don't have web access.

